# pregnant again when do i tell benefits



## rose37

hi im confused jus found out im pregnant by my ex. already have a daughter. 
just a one night mistake we dont live 2gether havent for years. when do i need to tell income support and tax credits etc

anyones knowledge greatly appreciated


----------



## lushious09

u aint entitled to income support till ur about 28 weeks hun ... well thats how it is for me neways x


----------



## Miss_d

if your already on income support then you dont have to tell then untill baby is born, unless you apply for the maternity grants etc


----------



## rose37

thanks for the help wasnt sure what to do didnt want to get into trouble x


----------

